

Tell HN: Take time off and spend time with loved ones - bravura

Don't lose site of the people in life you care about. Take the weekend off and spend time with these people.<p>Just a friendly reminder. Happy holidays!
======
ljf
Merry xmas, signing off until after new year :)

